# Schlauchboot überdachung



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Habe mir nun dieses Boot gekauft.

http://i55.tinypic.com/121e712.jpg

Meine frage ist nun Wie könnte ich diese boot überdachen so das kein wasser reinkommt wenns regnet aber ich trotzdem drillen kann. das dach muss aber abnehmbar sein?

Hat irgendeiner eine idde?

lg


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Du stellst hinter dir einen Schirmständer in Boot und steckst den Anglerschirm rein. 
Bei Wind kannst du den dann auch als Segel benutzen! :g


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

haha ja aber hab mir gedacht son bimini-top wäre was aber 300 € is recht teuer. weil da hätt ich das material tgetauscht und seitenwände rangebracht und das wäre es gewesen..

Sonst jemand ne idee?

lg


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hey,

ich würde mir einfach einen Schirmständer bauen und denn meinen Schirm hineinstellen 

Ist so ziemlich die einfachste Lösung denke ich 

lg
Alex#h


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hi,
kauf dir ein Binimi und näh dir ein paar Seitenteile die du mit Klettverschluß oder Reißverschluß befestigst.
Gruß Udo
ps. Binimi kostet dich bei deinem Boot um die 150 Euro
http://up.picr.de/5792367.jpg


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



west1 schrieb:


> Du stellst hinter dir einen Schirmständer in Boot und steckst den Anglerschirm rein.
> Bei Wind kannst du den dann auch als Segel benutzen! :g


 


SORRY.....war grad am schreiben da warst du schon schneller^^ hab ich zu spät gesehen-.- ....wäre wie gesagt auch meine Idee.


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

udo561 haste nen link zu dem top?

lg


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hi,
Link nicht , aber der Hersteller ist Hangzhou Global Outdoors Co., Ltd. -* China
*Gruß Udo


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

danke werde mal suchen.

Das mit den angelschirm ahb ich mir auch gedacht aber da kann ich dann nicht mit liege rein wegen der stange?.:/
hab seitenwände aber das vordere 4tel ist offen---> da regnets dnan rein?


lg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Nein. Es regnet nur in den anderen 3/4.


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

näh des 3/4tel ist ja geschlossen..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Und genau da regnet es, weil wenn es im offenem 1/4 regnen würde, dann würde es ja nass werden.
Mal ernsthaft: Da wo der Schirm bzw. das Schirmzelt offen ist, kann es reinregnen. Ist ja auch egal ob das Boot innen nass wird. Umdrehen, Wasser ausschütten, abtrocknen und fertig. Was willst da auch 'ne Liege reinstellen? Is doch viel zu klein für die Nussschale.


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

ja liege und am hinteren teil die ruten. beiboot mit dem ganzen anderen kram. da hau ich dann einfach ne plane drüber aber dieses boot soll zum schlafen und wenn was beist zum fangen sein..+


lg


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Sorry für OT aber brauchst du eventuell noch nen Ausenborder? Yamaha 2,5HP four Stroke?


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Wieso willst du auf dem Boot schlafen wenn ich fragen darf?!


----------



## Brummel (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

N`abend mmelch21#h,

ich will Dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, hab selber manchmal auch "seltsame" Ideen:q, überlege Dir trotzdem nochmal gründlich wie praktikabel Deine Idee wirklich ist.
Aus einem "Fingerhut" von Schlauchboot ein Hausboot zu machen dürfte schwierig sein#c.
Dein Vorhaben an sich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber versuche doch erstmal die Liege in dem Schlauchboot unterzubringen bevor Du dran denkst die Sache zu überdachen|kopfkrat.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



Brummel schrieb:


> N`abend mmelch21#h,
> 
> ich will Dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, hab selber manchmal auch "seltsame" Ideen:q, überlege Dir trotzdem nochmal gründlich wie praktikabel Deine Idee wirklich ist.
> Aus einem "Fingerhut" von Schlauchboot ein Hausboot zu machen dürfte schwierig sein#c.
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:

Schließe mich da Thorsten an  

Außerdem denke ich, das dein Schlauchboot auch ein wenig zu klein für dieses Vorhaben ist ( wäre es mir zumindest)..

naja, schönen Abend noch..

LG

Alex


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

ja will drin schlafen weil ich dieses jahr lang nur nach einem fisch gesucht habe und ihn jetzt gefunden habe .. grösster fisch in meinem see.. geschätzte 27-30 kg und da komm ich vom ufer aus nich ran deswegen..

lg


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> ja will drin schlafen weil ich dieses jahr lang nur nach einem fisch gesucht habe und ihn jetzt gefunden habe .. grösster fisch in meinem see.. geschätzte 27-30 kg und da komm ich vom ufer aus nich ran deswegen..
> 
> lg


 

Denn setz dich an die nächst gelegene Angelstelle, bring deine Montagen und dein Futter an die Stelle und lenk deine Schnur durch solch komischen Dinger ( Keine Ahnung wie man sie nennt, die sind zum umlenken der Schnur) um zu deinen Ruten...Wenn du dann einen Run bekommst, steigst du in dein Boot und auf gehts 

#h


----------



## Brummel (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hallo mmelch21,

wie gesagt, die Idee selbst ist nicht übel, aber in so einem kleinen "Fahrradschlauch" wirst Du keine Liege unterbringen können ohne in "Seenot" zu geraten.
Die beste Lösung wäre wirklich die von Udo vorgeschlagene Variante, so hat das Boot seinen Schwerpunkt da wo er hingehört, Du wirst von oben nicht naß und kannst auch mal einpennen, falls Dir ein entsprechender Schlafsack zur Verfügung steht.
Selbst dann wird es sehr eng wenn ich mir das Verhältnis der Rudergröße zum Rest des Schlauchboots ansehe.
Wäre aber sehr an einem Bericht über Deine ersten Erfahrungen interessiert, vorrausgesetzt es kommt dazu#6.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

JA is aber mit der liege kein problem kann am ende der liege nochs tehen also lang genug wäre es.

lg


----------



## Brummel (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hi mmelch21#h,

wäre es möglich daß Du morgen mal ein Bild einstellst mit der installierten Liege?
Würde mich wirklich interessieren wie Du Dir das vorstellst und wie es aussieht.
Ich glaube Du fährst besser wenn Du die Liege wegläßt und einen Schlafsack verwendest sowie die von Udo empfohlene Plane. Dazu das "Beiboot" mit allem anderem Geraffel was man so braucht und gut is:q.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Und wie sorgst Du dafür das der 25-30kg Fisch genau da stehen bleibt wo das Boot ist? Oder fährst Du ihm nach aka "Schleifen auf Karpfen"? Wenn nicht, wieso fährst Du dann die Montage nicht einfach raus?
Auch wenn Du es nicht hören willst, aber die Nussschale überdachen das es nirgends reinregnet, dann eine Liege zum schlafen reinstellen und drin drillen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## stefano89 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Und der Fisch steht nur an einem Fleck? Halt ich fürn Gerücht...
Ansonsten finde ich dein Vorhaben mehr als bedenkenswert.
Ich würde einfach die Montage rausfahren und wo anders an Land campen. Dafür hättste dir en gescheites Boot kaufen müssn. Wie legste denn die Ruten ab? 
Gruß


----------



## mmelch21 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Von gestern bin ich nicht sorri.

Nur 450meter rausfischen is nichd as wahre..

Lg


----------



## Brummel (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hallo mmelch21,

hab mir jetzt die letzten Posts noch mal zu Gemüte geführt aber nirgends entdeckt daß Dich jemand als "von gestern" bezeichnet.
Wenn Du eine solche Idee hier publizierst mußt Du nunmal mit Meinungen rechnen die nicht immer Deiner eigenen entsprechen.
Das mit der Liege in diesem Schlauchboot wird sich von selbst erledigen nachdem Du versucht hast damit "in See zu stechen".
Aber der Gedanke mit dem 2. Boot ist doch nicht schlecht, versuchs einfach und gebe dann Deine Erfahrungen damit hier bekannt, dann brauchts keine theoretischen Debatten mehr und Du kannst Zweiflern ganz entspannt entgegentreten#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



Brummel schrieb:


> Aus einem "Fingerhut" von Schlauchboot ein Hausboot zu machen dürfte schwierig sein#c.



das hab ich mir auch gedacht beim betrachten des Fotos 
könnte etwas eng werden und wenn man sich kaum rühren kann macht das bestimmt keinen Spaß :m


----------



## Katzerosi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hallo
das geht.
Ich hatte mal ein Quicksilver 310 mit Holzboden,
eine Liege mit ausziehbaren Füßen und eine Werkzeugkiste/Hocker aus Kunststoff, wo ich die
Rutenhalter in den Deckel verschraubt habe.
Die Liege hab ich quer hinten ins Boot gestellt.
Von der Höhe so, dass Kopf- und Fussteil auf dem Schlauch lagen. Die mittleren Füsse passten genau ins Boot, so dass die Liege nicht verrutschen konnte. Die Kiste mit den Rutenhaltern habe ich in die Mitte gestellt, so dass vorne noch Platz war.

Grüsse Jeroen


----------



## Udo561 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



Katzerosi schrieb:


> Hallo
> das geht.
> Ich hatte mal ein Quicksilver 310 mit Holzboden,
> eine Liege mit ausziehbaren Füßen und eine Werkzeugkiste/Hocker aus Kunststoff, wo ich die
> ...


Hi ,
na ja , die 310 Quicksilvermodelle sind in der Breite so um die 150 cm , ich würde sagen das ist etwas beengt wenn du da ne Liege queer reinstellen möchtest , auch wenn die Liege überm Schlauch steht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Katzerosi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hallo Udo,
beengt ist es schon,aber es geht.Ich habe mit dem Boot auf dem Leukermeer geangelt und hatte auch nie Sicherheitsbedenken oder ein ungutes Gefühl.

Grüsse Jeroen


----------



## Udo561 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*



Katzerosi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> beengt ist es schon,aber es geht.Ich habe mit dem Boot auf dem Leukermeer geangelt und hatte auch nie Sicherheitsbedenken oder ein ungutes Gefühl.
> 
> Grüsse Jeroen




Hi Jeroen,
gehen wird es , aber da er eine Überdachung für sein Boot möchte muss diese dann ja auch noch über die Liege reichen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Katzerosi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Hallo Udo,
hallo mmelch,
das Problem mit dem Dach-/Seitenteile hatte ich nicht, weil
mir der Regen-/Termooverall reichte und das Angelzubehör
in der Kiste auch nicht nass wurde.
mmelch wenn du einen Planenmacher,Sattler oder in Nl
bei einer Zeilmakerij nachfragst und deine Situation schilderst
kriegst du vielleicht hilfreiche Ideen.Mir fällt leider nichts
ein wie man da eine vernünftige Lösung für das Dach hinkriegt.#c


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot überdachung*

Wenn Du mit dem Dach auf den See willst, kann ich Dich nur vor Wind warnen: Dein Überbau wird Dich stark abtreiben und um die eigene Achse drehen (wegen flachem "Kiel" des Schlauchboots und hohem Luftwiderstand des Zelts) und kleinere Windstösse könnten die Befestigung Deines Daches am Schlauchboot auf eine seeehr harte Probe stellen


----------

